# Website - Getting rid of frames



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Currently on my website for my clothing company i am using a page template that has the top image and nav bar and then directly below that an iframe. Frames aren't friendly with search engines and i cant even view my website on my mobile device (T-Mob dash). I use iframes because it allows me to set the source of the iframe as a php script that i have hosted on my server. So its convenient because i can do: <iframe src="phpfile.php"> and it displays it. 

My question is if there is an alternative to using the iframes. If i have to copy and paste the php code from the php file and place it in between <?php> tags then thats OK as long as the script will still work properly. I thought of tables but need to know how to embed the script into the tables. Tables are actually more convenient. 

Another thing is that whatever i use, i want it to have variable length because my php script is a blog script and isn't always the same length. SO i don't want it to be too long when the script is shorter but i don't want it to get cut short. And also don't want it to scroll.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can use PHP includes to make a templated site header, navigation, footer and content.

Instead of using the iframe tag, just use the php include tag and it should work the same.



> Another thing is that whatever i use, i want it to have variable length because my php script is a blog script and isn't always the same length. SO i don't want it to be too long when the script is shorter but i don't want it to get cut short. And also don't want it to scroll.


The normal browser scrolling will take care of the sizing. Whatever size page you will have will size itself to the browser size.

I know you don't want scrolling, but "normal" browser scrolling is much more user friendly than framed iframe scrolling.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah I'm cool with normal full page scrolling but it gets hectic when the iframe is scrolling and the page is scrolling too. Thanks and here i go into site maintenance.


----------



## Amit Jain (3 mo ago)




----------

